# Zufallszahlen addieren



## Loeschi102 (8. Feb 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Und zwar möchte ich ein kleines "Würfelspiel" programmieren. Es geht darum, dass zufällige Zahlen für den Spieler und den Computer erzeugt werden. Das hab ich auch schon hinbekommen, es werden 2 Zahlenreihen ausgegeben.

[JAVA=49] int z=0;
			for(int n=0;n<a;n++)
				{
					System.out.print("Wurf " + (n+1) + "       ");
						for(int i=0;i<2;i++)	
					{
						  z=r.nextInt();
						  //oder z=Math.abs(z);
						  if (z<0)
							  z=z*-1; //z*=-1

						  System.out.print((z%6)+1+"            ");

					} 
						System.out.println();
				}
			System.out.print("Summe");
			System.out.println();   [/code]



Diese möchte ich jetzt spaltenweise addieren. Wie geht das???????:L


----------



## HimBromBeere (8. Feb 2012)

Merk dir alle gewürfelten Zahlen in je einem Array (eins für PC, eins für Spieler). Oder noch besser: erstelle dir eine Variable Summe (für je einen Spieler) und addier auf die immer die zuletzt addierte Zahl drauf.


----------



## xehpuk (8. Feb 2012)

Die Erzeugung deiner Zufallszahlen ist übrigens nicht korrekt.

Korrekt wäre 
	
	
	
	





```
r.nextInt(6) + 1
```
.

Als Buchtipp: Effective Java von Joshua Bloch. Dort wird genau dieses Thema in Item 47 behandelt.


----------



## ARadauer (8. Feb 2012)

> Effective Java von Joshua Bloch.


ja klar... für einen anfänger


----------



## Loeschi102 (9. Feb 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 

@HimBromBeere: Könntest du mir erklären, wie ich das getrennt kriege? Ich bekomms nur für beide zusammen hin =(


----------



## HimBromBeere (9. Feb 2012)

Klar kann ich...

du brauchst eine Variable für die Summe für PC und eine für den Spieler. Dann addierst du mit jedem Schleifendurchlauf auf die jeweilige Summe die letzte Zufallszahl drauf.

Pseudocode

```
for (i = 0 TO Anzahl_Züge) {
    z = nächsteZufallszahl
    if (i = gerade) summeSpeiler = summeSpieler + z
    else summePC = summePC + z
}
Ausgabe summeSpieler
Ausgabe summePC
```


----------



## Loeschi102 (18. Feb 2012)

Vielen, vielen Dank! 
Hat super geklappt


----------

